# CAFIB 20/13 I.D Card



## JesseC (22 Sep 2012)

I tried looking for an answer to my question but I couldn't find an exact answer. What exactly is a CAFIB 20/13 I.D Card? Is it like a Military issued I.D card similar to something like a health card?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2012)

CAFIB 20 are "dog tags".


----------



## JesseC (22 Sep 2012)

Ok. Understood. That was also one of the possibilities on my list. Would you happen to know when they are issued? I am in the Reserve Force and I am told that I am supposed to bring them with me to BMQ when it starts.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2012)

I got mine a few weeks into basic training.


----------



## JesseC (22 Sep 2012)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Sep 2012)

You'll fill out an application to get them.

You'll get them, when you get them. Forget timelines. 

I've seen anythng from two months to four years for ID discs and cards in the Reserve.

Staff


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2012)

Hint:  Donate some blood and get your Blood Type done for free.


----------



## DAA (24 Sep 2012)

JesseC said:
			
		

> I tried looking for an answer to my question but I couldn't find an exact answer. What exactly is a CAFIB 20/13 I.D Card? Is it like a Military issued I.D card similar to something like a health card?



CAFIB 20 is a "Permanent ID Card" and the CAFIB 13 is a "Temporary ID Card".  CAFIB 13 is issued by your local Military Police Ident Section.  Your Res F Unit should provide you with an ID Request Form and make an appointment to be processed.  The CAFIB 20 will follow in a few months.

Also, I don't believe they use the term "CAFIB" any longer.....I think it has been changed to NDI 20 or 13.

CFAO 26-3


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> CAFIB 20 is a "Permanent ID Card" and the CAFIB 13 is a "Temporary ID Card".  CAFIB 13 is issued by your local Military Police Ident Section.  Your Res F Unit should provide you with an ID Request Form and make an appointment to be processed.  The CAFIB 20 will follow in a few months.
> 
> Also, I don't believe they use the term "CAFIB" any longer.....I think it has been changed to NDI 20 or 13.
> 
> CFAO 26-3



Close.

It is now:

Temporary ID card is a NDI 10
Permanent ID card is a NDI 20
Record of Service ID card is a NDI 75


----------



## aesop081 (24 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> CAFIB 20 is a "Permanent ID Card" and the CAFIB 13 is a "Temporary ID Card".  CAFIB 13 is issued by your local Military Police Ident Section.  Your Res F Unit should provide you with an ID Request Form and make an appointment to be processed.  The CAFIB 20 will follow in a few months.
> 
> Also, I don't believe they use the term "CAFIB" any longer.....I think it has been changed to NDI 20 or 13.
> 
> CFAO 26-3



My mistake. I misread CFAO 26-4.


----------

